# A Cookout *and* and Party!



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

One of the most anxiety-provoking areas for me is getting together with groups of people, even if friends will be there. Today I have been invited to a cookout, and told my friend my husband and I will go. So far I don't feel too anxious about it, so I don't think there's much of a chance that I will back out. 

However, next month I said I would go to another party being hosted by a friend I haven't seen in years. It's a Mary Kay party (lame, I know), but it's been at least 4 years since I have seen her, it's on a day I'm off from work, and in my area of town, so I don't really have any excuses not to go. I'm *super* nervous about this party and am really having to force myself to go. This one is on Sept. 14, so be sure to keep me in your thoughts then! 

Kristen


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

good luck Kristen930! Hope you have a great time, and will be thinking of ya on Sept 14th :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks pabs!

The cookout went pretty well on Sunday. The only people I knew that would be there were my husband, my friend who was hosting the cookout, and his wife. Well, my friend was an hour and a half late getting there, so I was getting pretty anxious over that since I didn't want to seem rude by only talking to my husband, but everyone was really nice and wanted to know about me and my husband since they'd never met us before. 

Then around 8:30 everyone wanted to play a game and group games are another bad anxiety situation for me, but it was something like Shout It: Movies and it turned out to be a lot of fun!!  I had a pretty good time!! :boogie


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:clap :clap :clap :banana :banana :banana 

delighted for you Kristen, I'm glad you had a great time! I can appreciate the anxiety with meeting new people so have a HUGE pat on the back from me  

pabs


----------



## Kristen930 (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, the second party I was supposed to go to ended up getting rescheduled from the 14th to the 21st. I'm working that night, so I can't go. But at least I made plans to go originally. Usually I automatically decline. My friend has these parties a lot (Tupperware, Mary Kay, etc) so I'm sure there will be another just around the corner!


----------

